# Clarks Summit,PA. Sampson,9yr old male/I



## BandCsMom

Here is Sampson.....he is a 9 yr old male/I, that his owners said they couldn't handle him anymore. So sad....... The only time he was to the vet was for his puppy shots. He is very sweet, friendly and still runs around pretty well. I was able to touch him all over and pick up everyone of his feet, check his teeth(which are not bad for his age)His nails are a little bit too long & he could use to put on a few pounds. He just came in on friday and I only just met him yesterday, but I will be testing him with other dogs today.

Griffin Pond Animal Shelter
967 Griffin Pond Rd. 
Clarks Summit, PA. 18411
570-586-3700


----------



## Myamom

fyi - "not handle him anymore" was due to the age and health of the owners.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

It REALLY makes life easier on everyone (including us Mods) if you can post a link to the dog, if available. That way we can easily check to see if the dog is still available.

Here is Sampson's link:

Sampson's PetFinder Link




> Sampson ended up at the shelter when his owner broke her hip. He is a fantastic dog and is good with dogs, cats, kids and housebroken. He is affectionate and also rides well in the car. The shelter is open for adoptions 7 days a week from noon to 4:30. Adopted dogs are spayed/neutered, microchipped, vaccinated for Distemper, Corona virus and Bordetella and licensed in Lackawanna County. SEE OUR PET OF THE WEEK VIDEOS WITH THE SCRANTON TIMES AT Scranton Pets | thetimes-tribune.com | The Times-Tribune


----------



## Myamom

In all fairness to bandcsmom..who works at this shelter...it is extremely rare for a gsd to end up on petfinder so I am positive she had no idea he was......and she posted this dog as soon as he came in


----------



## Jax08

He is the first GSD I've seen on the shelter's petfinder site in months and I know several have gone to rescue. Plus the site has not been up to date in quite awhile. 

Thanks bandcsmom for taking the time to post Sampson!


----------



## BandCsMom

Thanks Myamom & Jax08 :0) Sorry Mods, Sampson came in on my day off and I usually don't work on weekends, but I was working this past one and posted him asap. This is only the 5th GSD that made it to petfinder since I have been working there(1 & 1/2 yrs.) and we have had MANY. All the rest have gone to rescue.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Why are you people saying its rare that GSDs are on Petfinder??I see tons on there! Is it for this particular shelter?


----------



## Jax08

We said it was rare to find GSDs in this shelter's petfinder site. Not rare to find them on petfinder.


----------



## Jax08

BandCsMom said:


> This is only the 5th GSD that made it to petfinder since I have been working there(1 & 1/2 yrs.) and we have had MANY. All the rest have gone to rescue.


Sampson must be a real doll if he passed the temperament testing here!:wub:


----------



## BandCsMom

He is Jax, very sweet and friendly.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

still listed
"good with dogs, cats, kids and housebroken"
and gorgeous!


----------



## Jax08

bump for this handsome guy! Does anyone have room for a distinguished gentleman?

Lots of people have looked at him but no interest due to his age.


----------



## SylvieUS

I have met him. This guy is a DOLL. He may be 9, but he has a TON of living left to do, he is so full of life!! He is a big boy, and STRONG! But once he gets the wiggles worked out of him, walks soooo nicely on a leash! (Hey, you'd want to stretch too, if you were stuck in a cage)

Its odd. It seems like his prior owners taught him not to potty in the house (his kennel tag says he will NOT potty in his kennel) but little else. Anyone would have a ball, literally, teaching this guy 'fetch'. He is -super- good natured, rides well, good with -everyone-, (and cats!!) If you're looking for a dog that wants long walks, lots of love, playtime, companionship, this is your boy. He is Smart! I think he'd flourish in a loving home.

As much as he's not what I'm looking for, something keeps drawing me back to him. He's not on the 'last legs' couch, by far. He moves juuuuust fine. He is perfectly housebroken, likes cars, and past the puppy 'chew EVERYTHING' stage. Someone?


----------



## SylvieUS

Ps. His pictures don't do him justice. He's a good 10 pounds underweight. Filled out, with a bath and a brush, he'll be (even more) gorgeous. (Yes, I'm smitten by this guy. I'm hoping someone takes him home before I do -g-)


----------



## Jax08

Bump Bump Bump for Sampson.

BandCsMom...do you have any updates on him?


----------



## BandCsMom

Thanks Jax!! No updates on him....he's still there, everyone loves to take him for a walk but nobody really interested yet.  He's such a nice boy.....Jax said it perfectly" Doesn't anyone have any room for a distinguished gentleman?"


----------



## RebelGSD

Any news?


----------



## Anja1Blue

Sad that people don't realize how much easier a senior is to live with than a puppy or young dog. This lovely boy has some years of quality living to do - breakfast bump for Sampson, who has it all - even good with cats, awesome!!!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Holmeshx2

Is there any news on Sampson?? I am new to this site I had a friend recommend me here and "thought" my husband and I knew exactly what we wanted until I saw this boy. I can't help but keep coming back to him and reading every word I can find about him. My husband never wanted to adopt an older dog however as soon as I told him about Sampson he melted instantly and immediately sent me on a mission to "figure it out". I have a few huge issues though that would require some help and big hearts to make it work which is what is killing me. Can someone please contact me either through a message or just posting to this thread (I check it constantly throughout the day waiting to hear something on him) to at least give me an update on him see if hes still here how hes doing etc...


----------



## RebelGSD

This dog sounds like a true gem and this is a shelter that is not fond of GSDs. If you are considering him, you need to contact the shelter ASAP and submit an application. Or go there in person. He has been there for quite a while and he may be in danger. He sounds like a great dog! Good luck!


----------



## katieliz

there are people here on the board who have posted to this thread who actually work at this shelter i believe, who can possibly help you with direction for the paperwork and procedures needed to adopt this dog. seniors, especially rescued seniors, are just the best, usually so grateful and so little trouble...and the rewards of saving a dog's life are SO great. if you are seriously interested in this boy please don't waste a minute, it looks as tho he's been there a while and is extra-urgent. good luck.


----------



## Jax08

Holmeshx2 said:


> Is there any news on Sampson?? I am new to this site I had a friend recommend me here and "thought" my husband and I knew exactly what we wanted until I saw this boy. I can't help but keep coming back to him and reading every word I can find about him. My husband never wanted to adopt an older dog however as soon as I told him about Sampson he melted instantly and immediately sent me on a mission to "figure it out". I have a few huge issues though that would require some help and big hearts to make it work which is what is killing me. Can someone please contact me either through a message or just posting to this thread (I check it constantly throughout the day waiting to hear something on him) to at least give me an update on him see if hes still here how hes doing etc...


Please call the shelter at the phone number listed above. Ask to speak to speak to Kate. Start there to get an application. You might try emailing her. The email address is listed on the shelter's website. 

BandCsMom works at the shelter but she is not responsible for application approval in any way.


----------



## Jax08

Griffin Pond Animal Shelter Adoption Hours Noon-4:30, 7 Days!

They changed their website and I can't find the email address on there. Call the shelter and ask how to get an application and their procedures.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16050495?recno=4
Try the email address in his petfinder link.


----------



## CampPappy

[email protected] is the correct email and goes directly to Kate I believe.


----------



## SylvieUS

This guy is a DOLL. I evaulated him for a rescue. He is -totally- housebroken, great with kids and cats. 

The ONLY reason I haven't brought this guy home with me is that I have a 9-10 year old Husky (rescue) that is in early renal failure, so I'm saving for the vet bills that I know are coming.

And honestly? If it comes down to a 'pts' date, he's coming home with me. Thats how great he is. But. I'm NOT the best possible home for him. Please someone. Someone that has room for a great senior that has a TON of living to do (I walked him for almost an hour, and he still would have gone more, but I suspect he'd also be just as happy to snuggle up on the couch, he just wants to be loved, he's a HUGE lovebug)

Bump bump bump!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2

thank you to those that responded. I have a very nice person contact me in PM that I was able to explain my situation in more detail to and waiting to hear back to see if possibly something can be done to help out.


----------



## CampPappy

I have friends going to see him this weekend. They are experienced GSD people and have an active family and lots of property. Paws crossed for Sampson.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Oh I hope they want him that would be great!


----------



## Jax08

No longer listed on petfinder. Was he adopted today?


----------



## CampPappy

My friend just emailed me and said she call the shelter this morning to arrange to go see him. They told her he was 'gone'....she asked if that meant adopted and they said yes...
Anybody know anything more?


----------



## Myamom

I swear bandcsmom mentioned to me he was adopted. I emailed her to update the thread.


----------



## Jax08

CampPappy - Did they tell your friends about the young gsd there?


----------



## CampPappy

Yes.....they felt he's a little too much for them and unknown with kids. They have two very young kids. They are actually adopting another dog that I emailed them about....trained, owner surrender...who was raised with kids. They had hoped to add Sampson to their family as well.


----------



## BandCsMom

So sorry everyone........I've been extremely busy lately. Sampson was adopted.


----------



## BandCsMom

How do I ask the Mods to move this thread?


----------



## Myamom

you have to hit the yellow stop sign shaped button on the left under your avatar


----------

